# Frage zum ISPConfig Migration Tool



## kiries (25. Jan. 2018)

Kann man mit dem ISPConfig Migration Tool einzelne Webseiten (MySQL DBs) aus Plesk 12 nach ISPConfig migrieren ?


----------



## Croydon (25. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
das sollte gehen (sollte, weil dieser Modus von mir nur mit ISPConfig3 als Quelle getestet wurde, es sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen).
Bitte dazu auf die aktuellste Patch-Version warten, da hier noch ein Fehler in diesem Zusammenhang korrigiert wurde.
Der Befehl wäre dann zum Beispiel:

./migrate --only-web=domain1.de --only-web=domain2.de --only-database=mydb1 --only-database=mydb4


----------



## GourmetHH (25. Apr. 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich versuche von CentOS 6, Apache, Courier auf Debian 9, Nginx, Dovecot zu migrieren. Source und Target Server ISPConfig 3.1.11, Migration tool 2.0.2. 

Das Migration tool bricht irgendwann ab, weil der PHP-FPM Prozess auf dem Target aufgrund falscher Nginx Direktiven einiger Domains abstürzt bzw. nicht neu gestartet werden kann. Ich versuche nun, einzelne web-domains mit "./migrate --only-web=domain1.de" wie oben beschrieben umzuziehen. Das Migration tool ignoriert aber konsequent die Direktiven, nimmt immer alles und kommt dann nicht durch.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Webserver direktiven beeinflussen den FPM daemon nicht, die beeinflussen nur den web server. Wenn also nginx nicht abstürzt sondern php-fpm, denn denke ich mal dass die Ursache nicht die webserver direktiven sind, denn von denen bekommt php-fpm nichts mit.

Generell ist ein Umzug von einem Webserver typ auf einen anderen problematisch, da eben die Direktiven nicht kompatibel zueinander sind. Was Du mal veruchen kannst ist dass Du beim Umzug einer einzelnen website vorher sicher stellst, dass  auf dem redirect tab kein redirect eingestellt ist und dass  das apache direktiven Feld leer ist.


----------



## GourmetHH (25. Apr. 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Till - habe ich verstanden. So versuche ich auch vorzugehen.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum "./migrate" die Direktiven ignoriert und immer alles nimmt. "./migrate --help" hilft auch nicht wirklich ...


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2018)

Was meinst Du mit "Direktiven ignoriert" ? Welche Direktiven? Und was heißt "alles nimmt"?


----------



## GourmetHH (26. Apr. 2018)

Ich meine folgendes, wie dieser Thread startete (weiter oben):


Zitat von Croydon:


> Hallo,
> das sollte gehen (sollte, weil dieser Modus von mir nur mit ISPConfig3 als Quelle getestet wurde, es sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen).
> Bitte dazu auf die aktuellste Patch-Version warten, da hier noch ein Fehler in diesem Zusammenhang korrigiert wurde.
> Der Befehl wäre dann zum Beispiel:
> ...


Und dieses funktioniert nicht - oder nicht mehr?


----------



## Croydon (26. Apr. 2018)

Hallo. Bitte  den Befehl mal mit --debug aufrufen und dann das migrate.log per Mail zusenden.


----------



## GourmetHH (27. Apr. 2018)

Danke Croydon,

migrate läuft jetzt wie erwartet - damit komme ich gut weiter! Es lag tatsächlich an der veralteten Version 2.0.2 (die man als "_latest" zum download angeboten bekommt), wenn man die Lizenz kauft. Man benötigt aber die 2.0.4p5 ... vielleicht checkt ihr den Download-Link noch einmal.


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2018)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Ich habe gerade einen Testkauf gemacht, der Link auf der Sendowl download Seite auf die Du kommst wenn Du auf den Download Link in der Email klickst führt zur Datei ispconfig_migration_toolkit_2.0.6.zip welche das Migration Tool 2.0.4p4 enthält und ISPCopy 1.0.3, es ist also alles in Ordnung mit den Links.


----------

